# My Best Buck



## swackinswampdonkeys (Oct 24, 2016)

God is so Good! Some of you have heard my story, others have not. My 2015-2016 hunting season was cut shorter than normal due to Chemotherapy. I was diagnosed with Cancer back in May 2015, had surgery, and took nine intense weeks of chemo. It was the most difficult time of my life, it pushed me to the limit, and tested my patients/ perseverance. There were many times I wanted to give up and throw in the towel. I continued to pray that God’s will would be done and he would give me the strength to make it till the end.

October 28th 2015 I had completed all my treatments and was declared 100% cancer free! If it wasn’t for my friends, family, faith, and girlfriend I wouldn’t of made it through this storm. Exactly a month after I had finished my last day of treatment I asked the girl of my dreams to marry me. She said Yes! 

Fast forward to October 8th 2016…… That incredible girl became my wife! God is so amazing in his timing and he has a way of teaching us these lessons of patience and perseverance in different situations, we just have to keep our eyes open in order to not miss these opportunities. 

Fast forward another two weeks to the morning of Saturday October 22nd. At about 6:30 a.m. I had gotten settled into my climber. I was sitting off a cut road in the middle of some thick pines, overlooking a couple water oaks that were the main food source within this particular property. At about 7:45 I had a lone doe come through feeding on natural vegetation and acorns. Within 30 minutes another deer had walked up from the opposite direction but spotted me. It then made sure to warn any others of my presence. At this point I was sure the morning of eventfulness was coming to a close but boy was I wrong! 8:30 rolls around with two new visitors to my spot. The mature doe and her yearling fed on acorns at about 10 yards for about 10 minutes before they were interrupted by a loud grunt coming from the thick pines behind me. At this point I was thinking it could be one of the younger bucks I had on camera daily in this area. The buck then let out a long deep grunt, I had still not laid my eyes on him. The problem was if I turned to look back the doe or yearling in front of me could easily spot me. Soon I heard a couple limbs break to my left. I moved my head as little and slowly as possible to see what was standing on the road I was overlooking. To my surprise it was not a younger buck but a monster making a scrape 15 yards from my tree! The doe and yearling ran off and at the same time I took the opportunity to reposition my hand on the bow and string while I was sitting down. All I could think was please lord let this deer take ten more steps and then let my arrow hit its mark. The buck began to walk down the road but stopped after a few steps and looked straight up at me, my heart sank to the bottom of my gut. He stomped his front leg a few times and tuned around to leave. At this point I believe God answered my prayers and took over because before I knew it I had drawn and released my arrow without thinking. The buck stopped to look back at me but by then it was too late, the arrow hit him hard. He mule kicked and ran off down another cut road like he was shot from a cannon!

I called my wife, Addy,  but couldn’t even keep it together on the phone. I then decided to get down, give him some time, and go back home to pick up a buddy along with my wife to go look for the buck. When we arrived back at the spot where he was standing when I released my shot we did not find my arrow but we did find a thick trail of blood leading to the other road he ran down. Even though Addy had killed her first deer with me in the 2015 season she had not yet experienced the art of blood trailing. Not long after explaining to her the importance of not moving forward until we spotted the next drop of blood she asked something I was not expecting. “What is that down there?” as she pointed to the end of the cut road. As I looked up all I could see was the underside of my buck’s chin that was behind a dead tree laying across the road! I know that was the fastest I have ever run the forty-yard dash. The buck ended up being 197lbs on the hoof and was nineteen and a half inches inside! 

In the past, I have doubted God’s life plan for me and where he wanted me. In less than a year he allowed me to beat cancer, marry a woman that supports me in all my passions, and harvest the biggest buck of my life using primitive equipment. In today’s world we are all guilty in getting caught up with expectations of things happening at the drop of a hat. Instead, if we trusted God’s timing and put our faith in his hands, we would witness everything falling into place better than we could ever imagine.  

 "Because you have so little faith. Truly I tell you, if you have faith as small as a mustard seed, you can say to this mountain, 'Move from here to there,' and it will move. Nothing will be impossible for you." Matthew 17:20

Thank you for your encouraging words in the past because without them I would not be where I am today. God Bless each and every one of y’all! 

The last Picture is of Addy and I on our honeymoon, another proudest moments of my life so I figured i'd share!


----------



## Barebowyer (Oct 24, 2016)

Congrats on all of your success and recent accomplishments!  Great job!  Wonderful and inspirational story.  Thanks for sharing and may god continue to bless you and your family!!


----------



## JBranch (Oct 24, 2016)

Congrats sir on a fine buck.


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 24, 2016)

That's just awesome right there, man. I'm proud for you.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 24, 2016)

Outstanding on the buck, wife and kicking cancer.


----------



## EJC (Oct 24, 2016)

Excellent work and inspirational story. I remember a couple of years ago you were really stacking the critters up! May God continue to bless you and your family.


----------



## tee p (Oct 24, 2016)

Powerful stuff right there.  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Duff (Oct 24, 2016)

Great buck and a great story! A very big congrats to you.


----------



## Possum (Oct 24, 2016)

Very cool! Congrats on everything!


----------



## Pointpuller (Oct 24, 2016)

Congrats to you Sir on so many levels!!!  Awesome buck, story and pics. Karma has came your way........enjoy and keep spreading the good news.


----------



## jekilpat (Oct 24, 2016)

Congratulations.  Thanks for sharing your story and being unashamed to share your faith.


----------



## jerry russell (Oct 24, 2016)

A fine deer and story.


----------



## Al33 (Oct 24, 2016)

Young man, without a doubt the best hunting story I have read in a very long time. God is good and like you I have experienced His goodness much more than I deserve. So very happy for you and wish you many more great hunting success stories. You definitely have your priorities in order.  God bless!!


----------



## Clipper (Oct 24, 2016)

You are due congratulations on three accomplishments. One, you beat cancer. Two you killed a fine buck with a trad bow.  Three, and best of all, you married a woman who understands your desire to hunt.  Wishing you a long and happy life with your new wife and many more hunts in the future.


----------



## mudcreek (Oct 25, 2016)

Wow!


----------



## oldfella1962 (Oct 25, 2016)

Beautiful buck! And 197# is one huge Georgia deer. 
50# bigger than most killed where I hunt - top notch no doubt - and with trad too! But more importantly way to beat cancer and congradulations on marrying a fine young lady.


----------



## GAGE (Oct 25, 2016)

Great story, congrats to you on your health, your wife and a fine buck.  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Oct 25, 2016)

man that is awesome, im proud for you Congrats.


----------



## Mudfeather (Oct 25, 2016)

Son......I just stand in awe of what I just read....what an encouragement you are....


----------



## QuackAddict (Oct 25, 2016)

You are living the dream. Congrats and good job?


----------



## johnnyk2000 (Oct 25, 2016)

Amazing! That story is just what I needed to read today! Talk about perseverance! That story alone is cooler than the other side of the pillow! God sure is good!  Congrats young man.


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 25, 2016)

Golly, what a buck and great story! Congratulations man!


----------



## tradhunter98 (Oct 25, 2016)

Best hunting related post I've read! Awesome buck and story!


----------



## swackinswampdonkeys (Oct 25, 2016)

Thank you everyone for the kind words and letting me share! I hope y'all all have a successful remaining season in the woods! 
God Bless


----------



## GrayG (Oct 25, 2016)

You are truly blessed and a very inspiring young man. Congratulations on all of your accomplishments.


----------



## robert carter (Oct 25, 2016)

Good job Sir and congrats. God rewards those that run the race some here and some later. Looks like he was proud of you. RC


----------



## Stump Shooter (Oct 27, 2016)

Great story and thanks for sharing, very inspirational !


----------



## Dowis1974 (Oct 28, 2016)

Touching story man and a nice buck. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## oppthepop (Oct 28, 2016)

What a great story young man!! Congrats on all - God bless!


----------



## Vance Henry (Oct 28, 2016)

That is just awesome!  Congrats on everything.


----------



## AllAmerican (Oct 30, 2016)

Great story, and a buck to brag about!


----------



## hunter478 (Oct 30, 2016)

God is using you in a mighty way at such a young age. Thanks for sharing such a wonderful story. There are not many hunting stories like yours. Congratulations on all three accomplishments and most of all for giving God the glory.


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 30, 2016)

That's some of the good stuff right there!


----------



## HD28 (Oct 31, 2016)

So proud for / of you!!! Congrats in all your blessings! I pray many more come yalls way. God Bless and thanks for sharing your story.


----------



## Hut2 (Oct 31, 2016)

Fine Buck & congratulations on all!


----------



## Michael F Sights (Oct 31, 2016)

Awesome story! Congrats!


----------



## swackinswampdonkeys (Nov 1, 2016)

Once again thank you everyone for all the encouraging words! I have learned with every blessing he deserves recognition in return. Got to give him all the credit especially for the past few years!


----------



## bowtoater (Nov 1, 2016)

Great story and congrats on all you have done.  Thank you for giving the credit where credit is due.  The good Lord is the creator of all we enjoy and sometimes we get in such a hurry we forget to thank him.  Sometimes I wonder how some hunters cannot see God in everything in nature. It screams Creator.  Keep us updated on your success.


----------

